# Caribe



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Love 'em.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Another


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Last one.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice, as is your rhom tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

...and you have every right to love them








They are dropdead gorgeous: just look at the color and shape - it's about as good as it gets


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Dazza. Great looking caribe. Take it you like them a lot. You recommend caribe? I am waiting for mine to arrive from nickg! Can't wait, even more so now I have seen your boys !


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Isthat Rio 400 tank you got your boys in. Looks same size as my tank, Rio 400 in black.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice cariba you have there dude


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish, what size tank is that


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Very nice!
love em.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man, There Colors are Sweet!
Ima have to find a way to get some...


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

awsome caribes and that is a sweet setup you got


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats one very very nice, clean looking tank.









The caribe are awesome too


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice fish you got there!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Awesome caribe. Great colors.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

NIce Big Heads on those Caribe makes me wanna get 1


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

SWEET







They look great!!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice Caribes man







, have you thought about adding plants to your tank? it would make it look even nicer.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

oooooo i like!
beautiful colors on those bad boys!!!


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

damn nice...

I got 3 caribes in a 135gal, amongst reds, terns and a piraya, and I have to say that my caribe are my favs.

but your tank looks sooo nice! and a really nice stand.
I would love to see a full tank shot. can you take one?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Dam i juit Had to Add .... how is the feeding frenzy with those guys?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice p's/tank


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Cheers guys

I've been feeding Hikari cichlid gold, colour enhancing pellets, and shrimp to try and improve the caribes colour.

Loon, yes i do recommed caribe. I'm waiting for an additional 3 caribe from Nickg too. Yes the tank they're in at the moment is a Rio 400, with an additional Eheim 2028 power filter. As soon as the new fish come, all will go into my 60x24x24".

Zygapophysis, the tank is 60x20x20", 88 Imperial gallons or 115 US gallons.

Jac, i prefer the tank to have plenty of swimming space with few plants.

P-power, caribe are my favorite pygo also. Piraya area close second despite their fantastic colouration.
Ta.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice i love it!!


----------

